# New Charbroil grill



## ronjohn55 (Aug 30, 2005)

It was on closeout at the local hardware store, I couldn't pass it up!!

It's a Charbroil Terrace series stainless steel, 40,000 BTU grill with a side burner..

Haven't made anything fancy on it yet - but I have 3 days off this weekend... 

Here's a pic of the new toy...


----------



## Raine (Aug 30, 2005)

Happy Grillin'!


----------



## htc (Aug 30, 2005)

What a good looking baby! Have lots of fun! The first week I had my weber, I grilled EVERYTHING. My rule that week was anything we had for dinner had to use the grill.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 31, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> What a good looking baby! Have lots of fun! The first week I had my weber, I grilled EVERYTHING. My rule that week was anything we had for dinner had to use the grill.


 
LOL!

I got home last night and Sheila had already started dinner on the stove. I was ticked! No grilling for me yesterday!  

John


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 31, 2005)

Truly, a thing of beauty.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 31, 2005)

Do you share your toys?  lol


----------



## ronjohn55 (Sep 1, 2005)

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> Do you share your toys? lol


 
Not usually, but we do have a lot of cook outs!  

John


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 1, 2005)

Ya just had to live in Detroit, didn't ya.  It's a bit long of a comute for me, being way up in Sault St. Marie.  But I can wish you good grilling.  Now use that baby properly or I might just have to come down there and have a long talk with you.  And my kids will attest to the fact that my lectures are too long and no fun (well heck-fire Uncle Jed, some of my posts are too long).  Don't let me catch you burnin' hot dogs. 

But seriously, have a wonderful time with your new grill. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Nannsi (Sep 1, 2005)

Oh baby, oh baby!

You are gonna love this.  We bought a grill with a side burner a few years back, and the side burner is practically my favorite part.  you can boil corn on the cob while you're grilling whatever else you're having, or pasta, boil brats and then throw them on the grill, and never heat up the kitchen.  I will often make a whole meal outside without taxing the AC inside.  All you need is a cold libation while you tend the fire...


----------



## ronjohn55 (Sep 2, 2005)

Haven't used the side burner yet. Seems a little underpowered compared to the 100,000 BTU jet burner I have  

The good news is that I haven't burned the hot dogs yet! (My wife on the other hand...)

John


----------

